# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  About to start Ed Coan's Deadlift Routine

## Maverick_J8

However, i'm currently "on" and will be transitioning on to a cruise dose within the next couple of weeks. 

Currently:

Test E 750mg/wk
Tren E 600mg/wk (last dose last Saturday).

My transition will be a simple 500mg/wk drop (Saturday shot). 

If i'm likely to experience any slight drop in strength (if any), would this affect the Coan routine? 

i.e. my current max is 230k, but say I lost a little strength and i'm already in week 4 (about the time it takes for peak blood levels to clear from system), would the routine still work - or wait a few weeks to stabilise at 250/wk to see where i'm at?

Logic would tell me it would affect the routine, but with strength training being different from progressive overload I need to clarify that (i'm new to all this ) 

I hope i've explained this well enough to get my point across.

----------


## xxxl83

There's a popular quote about ed coans' training, I don't remember who said it but it goes something like "Don't do what Ed does, that's why He Is Ed and your not." lol I've tried a few of his programs back in the day and made some ok gains but nothing near what i expected. ED is a beast IMHO still the best all around Powerlifter ever!!! The guy just had some of the best leverages and heart ever. 

as far as your cycle goes, without seeing the program it's hard to say really depends on how much volume and at what intensity. Can you post the program? but from what i remember it's gonna be pretty taxing and you may want to wait till you're back "on".

xxxl83

----------


## Maverick_J8

> There's a popular quote about ed coans' training, I don't remember who said it but it goes something like "Don't do what Ed does, that's why He Is Ed and your not." lol I've tried a few of his programs back in the day and made some ok gains but nothing near what i expected. ED is a beast IMHO still the best all around Powerlifter ever!!! The guy just had some of the best leverages and heart ever. 
> 
> as far as your cycle goes, without seeing the program it's hard to say really depends on how much volume and at what intensity. Can you post the program? but from what i remember it's gonna be pretty taxing and you may want to wait till you're back "on".
> 
> xxxl83


Here is the program; you may of come across this before. Plug in your current max and desired max and it'll calculate poundages for the 11 week program - you can enter pounds or kilos as it's based on percentages. 

http://tsampa.org/training/scripts/c...lipi_deadlift/


I think the intensity will be manageable, it's just the weights i'm dubious about and pulling the weights each week especially towards the final weeks. Right now, i'm confident i'll complete each week, but dont know how my strength will adpat over the forthcoming weeks with the transition.

Maybe that is my best bet. It'll be far easier when back on.

----------


## xxxl83

I need to see the program with your #'s plugged in. btw intensity= weight or % of max, volume= # of lifts (reps) per workout. frequency= how often per week or training cycle.

All of this will affect your progress especially coming off or into maintenance, bridging, whatever... Normally that is a time to deload, not take on intensive training with lots of volume and training frequency.

I would at least wait till your levels seem stable, just so you can have a baseline to judge, or tweek for future reference. If you have too many variables changing it's hard to know what worked or didn't and why......


xxxl83

----------


## ubiq

I used the routine twice this year, back to back. The first time I used it, 30 pound increase. The second time, however, overtrained. I would use it again, but probably not till next year. I've also wondered about using it for the squat.

----------

